# PERU: ¿Conoces a tus vecinos?



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Bueno como en tenemos una buena vecindad en el noroeste de America del Sur he decidio hacer este thread para mostrarles las ciudades
de su querido vecino del Norte : El Ecuador.

Espero les guste esta recopilacion de las ciudades ecuatorianas. Unas no encontre fotos aunque sean de buen tamano:
como Loja y Esmeraldas...asi que si encuentroalguna la agrego.

Ecuador es un pais pequeno, pero en mi opinion su poblacion esta bien distribuida. Tomenn en cuenta que Ecuador es 3.5 veces mas
pequeno que Colombia y 4.5 veces mas pequeno que Peru!!

Me gustaria comentaran en este thread como ven los peruanos a Ecuador y que parecidos o diferencias encuentran
con las ciudades de su vecino y hermano menor 





Quito, Pichincha
Region: Sierra
Poblacion: 1,840,000 habitantes










Guayaquil, Guayas
Region: Costa
Poblacion: 2,017,000 habitantes



Cuenca, Azuay
Region: Sierra
Poblacion: 415,000 habitantes



Ambato, Tungurahua
Region: Sierra
Poblacion: 290,000 habitantes



Salinas, Guayas
Region: Costa
Poblacion: 135,000 habitantes



Manta, Manabi
Region: Costa
Habitantes: 190,000 habitantes










Bahia de Caraquez, Manabi
Region: Costa
Poblacion: 20,000 habitantes



Tulcan, Carchi
Region: Sierra
Poblacion: 70,000 habitantes



Atacames, Esmeraldas
Region: Costa
Poblacion: 30,000 habitantes



Riobamba, Chimborazo
Region: Sierra
Poblacion: 190,000 habitantes



Guaranda, Bolivar
Region: Sierra
Poblacion: 25,000 habitantes



Puerto Ayora, Galapagos
Region: Insular
Poblacion: 10,000 habitantes



Banos, Tungurahua
Region: Sierra
Poblacion: 15,000 habitantes



Playas de Villamil, Guayas
Region: Costa
Poblacion: 25,000 habitantes


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

la verdad es que ecuador es un país que me gusta mucho, me da envidia lo bien distribuidas que son sus ciudades, la gente allá valora más el cuidado del patrimonio.
Tengo que reconocer que si no fuera por este foro , mi idea de Ecuador habría sido la de un país sin mayor atractivo que las islas galapagos, sin embargo es sorprendente la imagen que transmiten fotos como las que acabas de poner, Ecuador es un país muy bonito y me gustaría visitarlo algun día...creo que lo haré en un par de años


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ecuador es un país recontra hermoso y sus ciudades son bastante desarrolladas...el Perú ya quisiera tener ciudades asi de desarrolladas como las ecuatorianas...realmente un ejemplo a seguir.

Me fascina Ecuador.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

:eek2: Ecuador si que tiene ciudades modernas y con bellos paisajes, gracias por enseñarnos fotos de éste bello país.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hermosas vistas de las ciudades y paisajes ecuatorianos...ya habra oportunidad de visitarla y ojala todos sean iguales a JuanPaulo. Saludos!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Gracias hermanos. Yo desde el aire no encuentro mucho parecido entre las ciudades ecuatorianas y las peruanas, pero a nivel de la calle la historia es otra pues yo les encuentro mucho parecido. Especialmente cuando se trata de pequenas ciudades costeras y se la sierra. Por ejemplo Cajamarca me da un aire con Guaranda.

Estoy buscando fotos de los pueblos fronterizos o cercanos a la frontera como Huaquillas, Machala, o Loja, pero no he tenido suerte. Voy a seguir buscando 

JT ojala vengas pronto a Ecuador. No todos los ecuatorianos son como yo...pues hay de todo en la vina del senor, pero en general la actitud del ecuatoriano hacia el turista es muy buena independiente de donde vengan asi que te aseguro te la vas a pasar muy chevere. Y me tienes a mi y a Vane para darte los tours


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A mí, Ecuador me parece un país muy progresista. Será un poco chico, pero tiene costa, sierra y selva, igual que el Perú. Además, tiene muuuuucho petróleo. 
Los ecuatorianos me parecen un poco serios, pero a la vez muy disciplinados y cuidadosos de su país.
Sus ciudades se ven muy bien. Muchas de ellas son realmente sorprendentes, por su orden, progreso, limpieza y grandes edificios. Guayaquil, particularmente, es impresionante por su modernidad, así como Quito lo es por su monumentalidad histórica, en excelente estado de conservación.
Tienes un buen país, Juan Paulo!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

esta muy bonito no conocia mucho ecuador salvo salinas, quito, guayaquil (en fotos) esta muy bacan el theard recopilatorio de ecuador, muy buen theard Juanpaulo


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

JuanPaulo said:


> Gracias hermanos. Yo desde el aire no encuentro mucho parecido entre las ciudades ecuatorianas y las peruanas, pero a nivel de la calle la historia es otra pues yo les encuentro mucho parecido. Especialmente cuando se trata de pequenas ciudades costeras y se la sierra. Por ejemplo Cajamarca me da un aire con Guaranda.
> 
> Estoy buscando fotos de los pueblos fronterizos o cercanos a la frontera como Huaquillas, Machala, o Loja, pero no he tenido suerte. Voy a seguir buscando
> 
> JT ojala vengas pronto a Ecuador. No todos los ecuatorianos son como yo...pues hay de todo en la vina del senor, pero en general la actitud del ecuatoriano hacia el turista es muy buena independiente de donde vengan asi que te aseguro te la vas a pasar muy chevere. Y me tienes a mi y a Vane para darte los tours


Hola JuanPaulo, es muy bonito todo Ecuador en general, las vistas están muy buenas :yes: , y sobre su gente pues yo sí creo que la mayoría son como tú, muy buena gente y muy parecidos a nosotros también en lo hospitalarios y cariñosos, los peruanos somos más alegres jajajaj eso es todo, pero siempre me sorprendo de los afines que somos los peruanos y ecuatorianos  , buen thread JuanPaulo kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buenas fotos, ecuador se ve como una pais mejor integrado y mas descentralizado !!!!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

que buen thread! ..hermosas fotos Juanpi, lindas ciudades ..me gustaria hacer un thread igual en los foros Peruanos pero de ciudades Chilenas que les parece? ..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

antofasky said:


> que buen thread! ..hermosas fotos Juanpi, lindas ciudades ..me gustaria hacer un thread igual en los foros Peruanos pero de ciudades Chilenas que les parece? ..



adelante niño, con gusto vere fotos de ciudades chilenas.........solamente no vayas a postear alguna opinion fuera de lugar, de lo contrario te doy vuelta para siempre


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

antofasky said:


> que buen thread! ..hermosas fotos Juanpi, lindas ciudades ..me gustaria hacer un thread igual en los foros Peruanos pero de ciudades Chilenas que les parece? ..


Qué? oye estarás bromeando, para eso tienes tu foro, Juan Paulo lo hace pues no existe un subforo ecuatoriano, creo que muchos ya han visto hasta el hartazgo fotos de ciudades chilenas.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Seria buena idea que los chilenos y los otros vecinos coloquen fotos de sus ciudades con datos generales, asi conocemos mas , total fotos de peru y nuestras ciudades tenemos de sobra.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

En realidad los ecuatoriano son bastante alegres, muchìsimo dirìa yo, ecuador es hermozo si alguno quiere venir, me avisa con mail y le ayudo consiguiendole un hotel de super buen precio y un tour cheveròn

Bonitas fotos JuanPaulo


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

ya, basta de chile, ésto es para ecuador....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

muy bonito Ecuador...lo que más sorprende es lo descentralizado que es ese país. Lo que me gusta mucho de Ecuador es la rivalidad de Guayaquil y Quito, ya quisiera yo que alguna ciudad peruana pueda rivalizar con Lima! Bueno poco a poco...
He ido a Ecuador..en el año 2002, más especificamente a Guayaquil..la ciudad es bonita, pero todavía le falta mucho. En fin parece que Guayaquil ha mejorado porque las fotos la muestran mejor de lo que me la acordaba  que bueno por esa ciudad y ojalá que el trío del norte siga su ejemplo! bueno gracias Juan Paulo por mostrar tu hermoso país acá.

Antofasky: para que quieres mostrarnos las ciudades chilenas? si los peruanos del foro ya las conocemos muy bien...y si queremos saber algo de ellas vamos al foro chileno y preguntamos te apuesto que Marsupilami o Klugermann nos darían con mucho gusto fotos e información. Lo que pasa con Ecuador es que ellos no tienen un foro, y por ser tan pegado (geografica, historica y culturalmente) a Perú, nosotros les prestamos nuestro foro si quieren postear algo, y a mi me gusta que lo hagan (Vane lo hace a veces) porque a si te enteras más de un país que a pesar de estar cerca a ti lo conoces relativamente poco.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> no vayas a postear alguna opinion fuera de lugar, de lo contrario te doy vuelta para siempre


qué amable y directo
:laugh:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonito pais! Yo quisiera que otras ciudades del Peru estuvieran asi. Muy lindo el pais, ojala pueda conocer mas de Ecuador algun dia.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Muy bellas ciudades y modernas hay en Ecuador como guayaquil y quito, me gusta Ecuador como me dijo mi papá cuando se fue para allá, ojalá Perú tuviera grandes ciudades como guayaquil y quito x lo q nosotros solo tenemos a Lima pero = poco a poco nuestras ciudades van avanzando.Buen trhead y salu2. kay:


----------

